# smoking on start up fiat ducato 2.5



## rigrun

hi I have a fiat ducato 2.5 td 1990 I done a rebuild on the engine it smokes very bad on start up.
it has been layed up fore months owing to health problems
it used to smoke but not as bad 
will


----------



## HarleyDave

Does the smoke only occur on start up or does it continue when running and warm?

Does it smoke on the over-run?

Did you do the rebuild before it was laid up or after?

What was replaced during the re-build?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rigrun

HarleyDave said:


> Does the smoke only occur on start up or does it continue when running and warm?
> 
> Does it smoke on the over-run?
> 
> Did you do the rebuild before it was laid up or after?
> 
> What was replaced during the re-build?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


rings 
big ends 
complete rebuild of head 
every thing except the pump 
rebuild before lay up 
it smoked but not as bad as it is now 
wondering if sum injector cleaner will do the job 
will


----------



## HarleyDave

Your rebuild covered all the areas I was thinking about (rings, valve seals) 

How were the bores - was there any "lip" at the top??

Probably won't do any harm to put some cleaner through and couple that with a good long blast up the road.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby

What colour would have been my first question.As it smoked before and after rebuild are you sure it was not the turbo, or did you have a compresure test done first.

cabby


----------



## Jimblob44

I have a 95 ducato 2.5 turbo diesel which "smoked" when started but soon settled down when warm, however, after a full service the mechanic I used recommended a cleaner and it worked a treat, when I went to the van yesterday, after it being idle for the best part of three months, I put a new battery in and it started, virtually smoke free, first time.
A fuel cleaner additive isn't expensive, even from Halfrauds and it might help.

Jim.


----------



## rigrun

HarleyDave said:


> Your rebuild covered all the areas I was thinking about (rings, valve seals)
> 
> How were the bores - was there any "lip" at the top??
> 
> Probably won't do any harm to put some cleaner through and couple that with a good long blast up the road.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


there was no lip at the top as it is a relatively low mileage engine I rehoned the boors to 
will


----------



## rigrun

cabby said:


> What colour would have been my first question.As it smoked before and after rebuild are you sure it was not the turbo, or did you have a compresure test done first.
> 
> cabby


turbo is good timing is spot on it's a light Gray very much a diesel smell 
I am taking it for a run with some injector cleaner added to 1/4 tank 
se if that fixes it
will


----------



## HarleyDave

Let us know how that goes

Cheers

Dave


----------



## powerplus

hi
new ring in a honed bore with original pistons will need running in
as the bore will be a little out of round from wear
just drive it for a while and im sure the rings will bed in and seal a lot better


good luck 

barry


----------



## 747

powerplus said:


> hi
> new ring in a honed bore with original pistons will need running in
> as the bore will be a little out of round from wear
> just drive it for a while and im sure the rings will bed in and seal a lot better
> 
> good luck
> 
> barry


Totally agree with this.

Run it in the old fashioned way.

Some people put a small amount of 2 Stroke engine oil in the fuel tank when they fill up. It is reputed to help lubricate the injector pump in older engines. I used it in my 2.8 JTD engine. It will certainly do no harm. Put about 200 ml in a full tank of diesel.


----------



## HarleyDave

OP said rebuild was done *before* being laid up and didn't smoke at start up but smokes now *after* being laid up

Cheers

Dave


----------



## powerplus

thaught i read smoked at start up but not as bad

barry


----------



## 747

Probably just a bit of oil that seeped into the cylinders after being run up. more than just the rings need to bed in. :wink2:


----------



## rigrun

747 said:


> Probably just a bit of oil that seeped into the cylinders after being run up. more than just the rings need to bed in. :wink2:


it has don 1500 mls since rebuild 
will


----------



## Mrplodd

As its white smoke it's clearly over fuelling when starting up. If was oil it would be blue smoke. So it isnt anything to do with your rebuild!!

I would suggest you get your injection pump overhauled by a specialist company (I am assuming it's not a common rail Diesel?)


----------



## rosalan

My first guess would be the cheapest. That one or more of the heaters has failed or not been re-connected. If the 'smoke' goes away after a few moments, that could seem likely.


Alan


----------



## BillCreer

http://www.dieselbombers.com/genera...iesel-engine-smoke-color-what-means-what.html


----------



## munron

Had a similar problem with a Peugeot 1.9TD (1997 vintage). Copious amounts of light grey smoke emitted at start up, would clear up after about 10 seconds and then run fine for the rest of the day.
Fortunately we have an excellent diesel 'man' locally and his immediate diagnosis was injection pump timing. After adjustment there was no more than a very slight 'puff' of smoke when started.
The cambelt had been changed shortly before I bought the van. I suspect that may have been the root cause of the problem.


----------



## hommes

*Smoke*

Hi Will.
I don't know if this is related to your problem but I used to have a 1998 Ducato 2.5TD based van. The cold start system on my van didn't use usual glow plug system you find on most diesel engines. Instead, it had a single big heating element in the inlet manifold. In cold weather (below 5 degs C) this heating unit would get hot and then a jet of diesel would be injected onto the heater. The fuel would then burn and warm the air going into the engine to help it start.
Mine used to make lots of white smoke when it first started in cold weather but cleared up after a few minutes.
I remember reading these units quite commonly fail or go faulty with age and maybe yours is stuck on or something.

Dave.


----------

